# Grass livery - Exeter



## Merrylegs01 (25 November 2013)

I realise I might be asking for a miracle here (!), but does anyone know of anywhere that has grass livery available in/outskirts of Exeter. I'm not looking for a 'fancy' yard, just grazing within an existing herd (not a field of my own). It can be on a farm - anything! My mare has COPD and I'm not riding her at the moment so she really needs to live out (ideally). Any ideas/suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## mightymammoth (25 November 2013)

if you pm jhoward she knows that area, have you tried looking on local saddlery/feed store boards or even putting an advert yourself? Someone also suggested to me leaving notes through farms doors/on their gates etc.


----------



## Merrylegs01 (27 November 2013)

Thanks Victoria. I hadn't thought of leaving notes on farm gates. Good plan! Thanks again.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (27 November 2013)

Do you live in the area OP???

Town & Country Supplies (now Countrywide......... alas  ) have a noticeboard and you might find something up there, OR put an advert up yourself.

There's a little place near the Matford junction (near the cattle market area) which used to do feed etc., don't know if they still do. They may have a noticeboard; but every time I've gone in there they've been closed!!! 

Try Oaklands Riding School (Jackie Newbury) - whilst they're chock-a-block with their own stuff, they may know of somewhere?

There used to be a place up near Poltimore, on the Pinhoe to Cullompton Road, very near where you cross over the M5 (if you don't know where I mean PM me!!!); think they may be called Exeter Equestrian Centre or something, but I don't know too much unfortunately as am more East Devon. 

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Merrylegs01 (27 November 2013)

Thanks for that...some good ideas there. I'm in South Devon (Kingsbridge) so not that far away, I just don't know Exeter very well (shame one me!) even though I've been in Devon for 3 years. 

Love your username by the way


----------



## EmmyMD (1 December 2013)

Defo give jackie a ring, she was an absolute love and so helpful o me when I lived down there. Shell defs know of something


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 December 2013)

EmmyMD said:



			Defo give jackie a ring, she was an absolute love and so helpful o me when I lived down there. Shell defs know of something
		
Click to expand...

Yes agree Jackie a darlin. My parents bought my first pony from her mum, Joyce, and he was a real little gem, a pony in a million-zillion, honest as the day is long.

Anyway, sorry I digress, have you found anything yet OP?? Um, if you're looking East of Exeter, I can give you a place to avoid (will PM you if you're looking in that area).


----------



## Merrylegs01 (3 December 2013)

I haven't found anywhere yet, but my move is delayed as I can't find anywhere for me either! Not having much luck am I? I could end up towards Woodbury way, so any tips on where to avoid would be much appreciated.


----------



## jhoward (4 December 2013)

wht are you looing for you ? my landlady has a lot of property, mostly bedsit type places but she does also have flats, cheap rent and all bills included. she is also horsie so has good connections

re livery theres stables and grass in ide atm very cheap!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 December 2013)

Merrylegs01 said:



			I haven't found anywhere yet, but my move is delayed as I can't find anywhere for me either! Not having much luck am I? I could end up towards Woodbury way, so any tips on where to avoid would be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, Woodbury. Lovely area and fab for hacking, if you can get near enough to the common without having to do a days treck to get there 

I have a friend who's in that area, so could ask her if you're deffo coming to that area? Good yards in East Devon are like finding hens teeth TBH. Ditto good (human) accommodation that you don't have to re-mortgage your soul for.


----------



## FullSteamAhead (6 December 2013)

I am new to the forum and actually came across this thread via a google search for grass livery exeter! So may I piggyback onto the OP question because I am hopefully moving to Exeter in the next week or two (house hunting tomorrow!) and will need livery for my horse. I'm not at this stage sure which side of Exeter I'll be living but was certainly keen to hear of the possibility of stables and grass in Ide


----------



## jhoward (6 December 2013)

heres the number its a kilve marchant you want to speak too. 01395 232146 theres a few other places around ide too. pynes farm.. its on the left by the mini roundabout in the village and I cant for the life of me remember the other place .. but one of the others mentioned will be able to tell you.


----------



## FullSteamAhead (6 December 2013)

You are very kind thank you, I shall investigate tomorrow as down that way


----------

